

White roofs catch on to save energy costs - CoryOndrejka
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/30/science/earth/30degrees.html?_r=1&hpw

======
joebasirico
I don't mean to make fun, but this sentence struck me as funny: "Relying on
the centuries-old principle that white objects absorb less heat than dark
ones"

As if before those "centuries" light and dark objects absorbed heat
differently. :)

~~~
run4yourlives
In the same manner: Was there ever a time when a human could not figure out
that black rocks got hotter than white rocks?

------
mhb
How about making them more reflective and aiming them at New England for a
little winter heating help.

------
laut
A friend who used to live in Florida told me they would put water on the roof
in the summer. The evaporation of the water would cool down the roof and
house.

------
quellhorst
My Toyota FJ Cruiser has a white roof and tinted glass, it seems to stay much
cooler in the sun than any vehicle I had before.

------
rawr
What you really need is a roof is that is black in the winter and white in the
summer.

~~~
_pi
Well if you want to save big on energy costs and you don't mind your house
being quirky an underground home is for you. When you're below the frost line,
the underground temperature is 55-57 degrees F, in winter or summer. Plus you
get great noise insulation.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_sheltering>

~~~
run4yourlives
No windows though. Big turn off.

~~~
_pi
What about skylights?

